# KEPI AM Talk Radio



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ha! Just got off the phone with a local radio host I know and network with. She's remodeling her kitchen, entry way and wants her exterior repainted. She's doing a piece on the radio, interviewing the contractors as we go along. Sounds kinda cool. I hope to make a YT video out of it with the interviews and some video of the project.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Sounds like it could be a great pr opportunity! Keep us posted:thumbsup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

:thumbup:That would/could be a great testamonial. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sounds really promising.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds cool, and great advertising. Hope she doesn't turn out to be a PITA.


----------

